# Dual nano Dragon coil



## Viper_SA

Decided to give this a go in the Big Dripper. 



This is how it came out.




Think the wicking needs some fine tuning, but pretty good. Rip had 60/40 PG/VG in there, I'm using 40/60 PG/VG.
28G, 1mm ID duals at 0.7 ohm.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## WHeunis

Nanocoils give an insane flavour explosion, but the wicking is a bastard of epic proportions to get right.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Great effort @Viper_SA - thanks for sharing
I assume the nano coils give a very crisp vape?

@Yiannaki, you ever tried these?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

good looking coils. neat and tidy. must be a mission to wick though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick

I tried it once with 24g parallel coils. It really is an awesome vape! I think I'm gonna build some tonight again lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Great effort @Viper_SA - thanks for sharing
> I assume the nano coils give a very crisp vape?
> 
> @Yiannaki, you ever tried these?



Have never tried the nano dragon coils  never liked the concept of how one wicks them but it could be worth a try

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth

I working on mine!
Will see if it is as good as they say

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth

This is one AWESOME coil and now my study looks like the inside of a cloud!!
I took the smallest syringe needle I own, some 28G Kanthal and Dischem cotton and my DIY RY4 NET, 90% VG. Turned out to be a .7 Ohm coil.
In 7 months of Vaping I have NEVER had clouds like these and yes the flavour is spot on.
Thanks @Viper_SA for the post

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## rvdwesth

rvdwesth said:


> This is one AWESOME coil and now my study looks like the inside of a cloud!!
> I took the smallest syringe needle I own, some 28G Kanthal and Dischem cotton and my DIY RY4 NET, 90% VG. Turned out to be a .7 Ohm coil.
> In 7 months of Vaping I have NEVER had clouds like these and yes the flavour is spot on.
> Thanks @Viper_SA for the post



So been vapin on this with the IGO W4 for the last hour now, and it remains an awesome vape. It drinks juice though like a fish and each refill only lasts about 8 toots. I would love to try this on a Marquis! But since mine is en-route I will try it on the Dig Dripper later on today....
Me thinks I have a new Favorite dual build on RDA's.
@Marzuq the wicking is actually quite easy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zenooph

I did it on my Big dripper! Not bad for a coiling noob. It works amazing. Huge clouds and insane taste. Wicking was a bit tricky, but I think it's mostly because of the big dripper's recessed deck. 
I think I might have overfilled it a bit because the resistance measurement on my istick went crazy, liquid might have been shorting the posts. I rewicked it and put less liquid on and it was making huge clouds again. 

I think this might be my goto build for testing my DIY juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yoda

Zenooph said:


> I did it on my Big dripper! Not bad for a coiling noob. It works amazing. Huge clouds and insane taste. Wicking was a bit tricky, but I think it's mostly because of the big dripper's recessed deck.
> I think I might have overfilled it a bit because the resistance measurement on my istick went crazy, liquid might have been shorting the posts. I rewicked it and put less liquid on and it was making huge clouds again.
> 
> I think this might be my goto build for testing my DIY juice


If your oms jump round on the istick just tighten the screws on your posts abit more mine does that also sometimes

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Zenooph

Thanks a million for that. Will give it a bash


----------



## Zenooph

Tightened that suckered up and BAM! No more freaking out ohms. 
Shot for the advice @Yoda

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth

I just love this build.
Well done on the "noob build" I find it to be quite tricky

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zenooph

It's a little fiddly, but totally worth it. I wicked it with the organic cotton pads from Dischem that I cut into thin strips. It makes it a lot easier to tuck the end after you've brought it back around and it covers the bottom part of the coil better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA

Wish I had a two post RDA to try this one out

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Zenooph

That build looks sick! 

I've been contemplating building a quad on the same principle of the dual nano dragon.

Might play around tonight and post some pics if I manage it


----------



## Viper_SA

I think I saw something like that on youtube. Quad coil nano dragons. But the guy only built one side of it, doesn't really show how the wick looks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenooph

I have an idea of what I want to do with the wicking, but the proof will be in the pudding


----------



## Zenooph

So here is my quad nano dragon coil

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Showoff

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jakey

And how does she vape


----------



## Zenooph

Nice warm vape, not hot. Came in at 0.4ohms. The flavour is insane and it makes huge clouds. 
Think I might still need to play around with the wicking, but it's not bad for a first try

Reactions: Like 1


----------

